
Ask HN: Chinese domain and punycode - ParameterOne
I was checking domain availability in China and I wondered..... Am I really registering the puny code version of the domain?  Like xn--p8sr6e67h0r1c.cn? And does .cn and .com also convert to punycode?
======
runnr_az
Yeah! All domains are ultimately punycode at the end of the day. Makes all
kinds of weird stuff possible, like [https://xn--i-7iq.ws](https://xn--
i-7iq.ws)

